# Can't find the right bike! Help!



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

I've been prowling the internet for the right full-suspension bike, and I just can't find _quite_ the thing, so I figured I would ask for help. Here is basically my list of ideal features: metal (steel or aluminum), threaded BB, boost spacing, short chainstays (for tail whips and stuff), steeper geo and probably 120 mm of frame travel, in a fast-climbing bike. Looking for something that will be good for my local 250 mile trail race, which is almost all techy single track with big climbs and descents. Also would be stoked on a large triangle that might fit a decent-sized frame bag. For reference, I currently have a 2021 Salsa Timberjack 27.5 GX (which I absolutely love for bike packing and flow trails), and a 2021 Stumpjumper Alloy Comp Evo (which I am very lukewarm on).


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Hmmmmm....Canfield TILT ?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Ibis Ripley AF might work for you.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

TraxFactory said:


> Hmmmmm....Canfield TILT ?


The Tilt is not good for a frame bag, doesn't even have room for a water bottle, otherwise great bike and it's 29"

If you're cool with a 27.5 bike, I'd suggest a GG Shred Dogg, but the main triangle is carbon and the rear triangle is aluminum; locally made and rides great.

I use my Shred for everything, it's a super punky bike for getting loose, but climbs great, has space for water bottles, frame bag not so much

I've run my Shred 27.5, 29, and Mullet.

So frame bag and FS bikes, really, the shock takes up so much room it's hard to find a bike that has all the things you want and room for a frame bag.

I'd suggest a bar bag, a seat bag, and carry the rest on your back. If you really need a frame bag, get a hardtail.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Nurse Ben said:


> The Tilt is not good for a frame bag,


ahhh, yep, missed the whole bag part...


Rocky Mountain Element? although its BB92


----------



## ManyTrails (Aug 6, 2021)

What about a Devinci Django or Troy? Maybe a bit more travel than you are asking for but I think they meet your other requirements. There is a fair bit of room in the triange but I don't know how big the bag you want to use is. Best of luck sir!


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Not sure about the tailwhip thing, doesn’t really match up with the rest of the attributes you are looking for. But kona hei hei offers aluminum version and has a lot of room for frame bag. But only 100mm travel. The carbon version is 120mm and different shock configuration but still lots of room for a frame bag.

trek ticket would be good for tailwhips but not much else on your list.










it’s carbon but you know you want it with those mushroom bags (photo from bikepacking.com)


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Norco makes some al bikes that fit those criteria.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

If you like the TimberJack so much, why not get the HorseThief? Salsa even sells frame bags for the HorseThief.






Salsa Cycles | Adventure by Bike







www.salsacycles.com


----------



## bballboy388 (Jan 2, 2005)

The new Top Fuel might be an option, and they sell it in alloy frame only too.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Tall BMX'r said:


> If you like the TimberJack so much, why not get the HorseThief? Salsa even sells frame bags for the HorseThief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's a good choice.

I also think the OP is looking for two bikes, one for bikepacking/endurance riding and one for play, that's probably not gonna come in the same package ... some compromises will be made.

Make a list of thinks you need, rank them by actual need vs want: 
Are whips really a thing you do all the time and does that require a certain bike geo ( I say no)
Do you really need a frame bag or is this a thneed?
An agile bike for play, how's that gonna ride for a 250 mile race?
Is the endurance racing already a thing, a one time gig, or a dream?

Personably, I choose a bike for the riding I do 90% of the time, which is hour to multi hour single tracks with climbing and tech. My bikes are all short chainstay and agile (Tile, Shred Dogg), if I go on a multi day ride I throw a set of 29" wheels on the shred, seat bag, bar bag, large back pack, and I go ride.

I ride hard, fast, and go kinda big, so a Horsethief would not be enough bike for my riding style. 

If I was a more recreational rider, ie not a basher, I'd look at bike likes the Horsethief, Fuel Ex, Trail Pistol.

Tail whips fall under going "kinda big" as does the idea of a "play bike", so you may need a bike that is a touch more than what most people woudl take on an endurance ride ... but if you're young and strong and can only afford one bike, I'd pick a bike that can do it all.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Top Fuel 2020 or 2021 and any Ripley first things that came to mind. "Steep" such a relative term nowadays so if 65 HTA doable add the 2022 Top Fuel. Jsut me but for really long rides I am finding slacker is a benefit to be a little more forgiving when tired. Companies like Rogue Panda can build a frame bag into almost anything so while a factor shouldn't be deal breaker.

Could always go custom with a builder like Walt Works also.


----------

